# SVS Surround system reco for my setup?



## bmfjimbo80 (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm really leaning towards the SVS system as all of the info I have found regarding them has been great, especially for the price range. Basically I was looking to do a 5.1 set-up with the SCS-02 (M) front set and then either the bipoles rears or the small bookshelfs for the rears given my space problem which I have shown in the link below.

http://floorplanner.com/projects/22177544-basement-renovation/edit#assets;q=table

I can't have my surrounds to the sides due to the room setup so I'm going to have to put them right behind the listener. Which way should I go or any ideas?

Also my center channel is going to be located below the screen and tilted up towards the listener. The sub is going to be placed in the utility room in the corner.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

You won't have any problems with the side surrounds on the back wall. In my last house that's what I had to do. My living room was connnected to the dining room without a wall (my couch was where the wall should have been, & to the right of my couch was the sliding glass doors leading into the bachyard) so I just put my surrounds in the back corners of the dining room. This put the back speakers about 8 ft behind the listening position. It actually sounded very good. I don't know how the sub is going to sound in a closet though, that is going to change everything. Is there anyway to put it in another corner, even in the back would be ok.


----------



## bmfjimbo80 (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm flexible with the subwoofer, but only towards the rear. I cannot put it up front anywhere as I'm putting the front left and right channels on stands. I will try a few places in the utility room and if I push the couch up about a foot from the wall maybe the right rear corner in the room itself.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I see no problems with putting your surrounds behind you so long as you can get some distance from them.. if not then angle them towerd you but at least having a few feet from them would give you the best of them.:T


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

If the side surrounds need to go to the rear, then I recommend the SSS-02. It will have a broader power response into the room than a monopole speaker, and will work well with a rearward mounting location. It will also help when you play 7 channel source material and your AVR downmixes side/rear surround content to just the side-surround speakers.


----------



## bmfjimbo80 (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes right behind the seating is the only place I can place the side surrounds. How will the bipoles sound with music? I will probably be 50/50 between music and movie watching from the system.


----------

